# Ed Burtynsky



## cgw (Apr 13, 2022)

Burtynsky's epic landscapes are worth exploring if you're unfamiliar with his work.

This article details his inspiration, concerns and personal links to the war in Ukraine:









						‘We all participate’ – Edward Burtynsky on photographing the epic ravaging of Earth
					

From toxic lakes to stripped mountains, he is the great chronicler of eco atrocities – and his roots lie in Ukraine. The photographer talks about Putin, trauma and what will survive




					www.theguardian.com
				




He's also the founder of Toronto Image Works--one of the best labs and printmakers in Canada.


----------

